# [solved] vmware-workst. & NetworkManager = kein Netzw. in VM

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

Guten Abend,

ich hatte seit Wochen vor mir Vmware-Workstation 7 zu installieren und gestern hat es dann auch geklappt. Und zwar habe ich das ganze mit diesem Ebuild installiert -> https://bugs.gentoo.org/291241

Nach einigem Hin-und-Her lief das ganze dann auch und ich konnte eine VM starten und ein OS installieren.

So, das Problem ist jetzt nur das ich in den VM's keinerlei Netzwerk habe.

Die Fehler fangen schon beim Start von gentoo an:

```

pc-workstation ~ # /etc/init.d/vmware start

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                                                                      [ ok ]

 * Starting VMware services:                                                                                             [ ok ]

 *   VMware USB Arbitrator                                                                                               [ ok ]

 *   Virtual machine monitor                                                                                             [ ok ]

 *   Virtual machine communication interface                                                                             [ ok ]

 *   VM communication interface socket family                                                                            [ ok ]

 *   Blocking file system                                                                                                [ ok ]

 *   Virtual ethernet                                                                                                    [ !! ]

```

mein Systemlog dazu:

```

May 15 04:12:41 pc-workstation vmware-start: VMware USB Arbitrator[71G done

May 15 04:12:41 pc-workstation kernel: [ 4051.494006] /dev/vmmon[7822]: Module vmmon: registered with major=10 minor=165

May 15 04:12:41 pc-workstation kernel: [ 4051.494019] /dev/vmmon[7822]: Initial HV check: anyNotCapable=0 anyUnlocked=0 anyEnabled=1 anyDisabled=0

May 15 04:12:41 pc-workstation kernel: [ 4051.494027] /dev/vmmon[7822]: HV check: anyNotCapable=0 anyUnlocked=0 anyEnabled=1 anyDisabled=0

May 15 04:12:41 pc-workstation kernel: [ 4051.494030] /dev/vmmon[7822]: Module vmmon: initialized

May 15 04:12:41 pc-workstation kernel: [ 4051.512891] /dev/vmci[7838]: VMCI: Driver initialized.

May 15 04:12:41 pc-workstation kernel: [ 4051.513045] /dev/vmci[7838]: Module vmci: registered with major=10 minor=55

May 15 04:12:41 pc-workstation kernel: [ 4051.513049] /dev/vmci[7838]: Module vmci: initialized

May 15 04:12:41 pc-workstation vmware-start: Virtual machine monitor[71G done

May 15 04:12:41 pc-workstation vmware-start: Virtual machine communication interface[71G done

May 15 04:12:41 pc-workstation vmware-start: VM communication interface socket family[71G done

May 15 04:12:41 pc-workstation vmware-start: Blocking file system[71G done

```

Wenn ich versuche den Virtual Network Manager "per Hand" zu starten passiert gar nichts:

```

pc-workstation ~ # vmware-netcfg 

pc-workstation ~ # 

```

Leider bekomme ich sonst keinerlei Infos vom System, kann also nicht sagen wo es genau hängt. Meine einzige Vermutung ist, das es am NetworkManager liegt. 

Leider habe ich dazu im Internet nichts gefunden, und auch hier im Forum steht nichts.

Kann es sein das ich beides zusammen gar nicht nutzen kann oder gibt es eine Möglichkeit den NetworkManager entsprechenden einzustellen?

Ich bin für jede Hilfe und jeden Denkanstoß dankbar[/url]

----------

## Marcus Schaetzle

Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob es Deine erste VMWare-Installation ist und was Du bislang versucht hast einzustellen, deshalb mal eine Frage ins Blaue, auch wenn es völlig selbstverständlich sein mag: Hast Du im Kernel des Gastes unter Device Drivers -> Network Device Support -> Ethernet (10 or 100MBit)  "AMD PCnet32 PCI support" aktiviert?

----------

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

Leider liegt es nicht daran.

Das Problem besteht auch nicht im Gast, sondern schon wenn der Host hochfährt. Es wird einfach kein vmware-Netzwerk Interface angelegt.

```
pc-workstation linux # /etc/init.d/vmware restart

 * Stopping VMware services:                                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 *   VMware USB Arbitrator                                                                                                                                    [ ok ]

 *   VM communication interface socket family                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 *   Virtual machine communication interface                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 *   Virtual machine monitor                                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 *   Blocking file system                                                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 * Starting VMware services:                                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 *   VMware USB Arbitrator                                                                                                                                    [ ok ]

 *   Virtual machine monitor                                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 *   Virtual machine communication interface                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 *   VM communication interface socket family                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 *   Blocking file system                                                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 *   Virtual ethernet                                                                                                                                         [ !! ]

pc-workstation linux # ifconfig

eth0      Protokoll:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 00:1c:25:23:ce:65  

          inet Adresse:192.168.178.61  Bcast:192.168.178.255  Maske:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:2022 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:2412 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:1000 

          RX bytes:1967892 (1.8 MiB)  TX bytes:356898 (348.5 KiB)

          Speicher:effc0000-effe0000 

lo        Protokoll:Lokale Schleife  

          inet Adresse:127.0.0.1  Maske:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

pc-workstation linux # 

```

Ich dachte zuerst es liegt am NetworkManager, aber ich habe den ausgeschaltet und es ändert sich nichts.

Kein Netzwerk-Interface in vmware  :Sad: 

----------

## Max Steel

Schonmal versucht die vmware Services zu remergen? Ich weiß es nicht genau (nutze lieber Virtualbox) aber könnte sein das vmware das tun/tap Modul benötigt. Evtl mal bauen, wenn nicht schon passiert.

----------

## FelixPetzold

Nach der Installation gab es doch ne elog-Nachricht, dass man vmware-workstation --config oder so ähnlich ausführen muss. Genau dabei werden die Netzwerkgeräte konfiguriert. Sieh mal mit elogv deine elog-Nachrichten durch, falls du diese speicherst. Zur Not gibt es hier (http://www.gentoofreunde.org/node/361) ein Howto.

edit:

War mal so nett und hab für dich in das ebuild geschaut. Dort steht geschrieben

 *Quote:*   

> pkg_postinst() {
> 
> 	fdo-mime_desktop_database_update
> 
> 	gnome2_icon_cache_update
> ...

 

${PN} wird dann zur Ausgabe durch vmware-workstation ersetzt. Ergibt: emerge --config vmware-workstation

----------

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

Danke, das war es.

Leider kam nach dem "emerge" keinerlei Ausgabe das ich es noch auf diese Weise konfigurieren muss, deshalb dachte ich das ebuild würde das bei der Installation machen.

Trotzdem sehr dumm von mir, hätte ich finden müssen.

Jedenfalls hat es nach der Eingabe von 

```
emerge --config vmware-workstation
```

funktioniert.

Vielen Dank.

 :Very Happy: 

----------

